
Acetyl-L-Carnitine Deficiency in Patients with Major Depressive Disorder - Herodotus38
http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2018/07/24/1801609115
======
Herodotus38
Apologies that the article is behind a paywall, but I think there is
interesting information in the abstract.

